

Ask HN: Interested in helping out a survey on refactoring tools? - reprogrammer
https://illinois.edu/fb/sec/8454746

======
reprogrammer
Do you have experience with a programming language and an Integrated
Development Environment (IDE) like IntelliJ IDEA, NetBeans, Eclipse, or Visual
Studio? If so, we would appreciate your feedback.

This post is not a news story but we expect the results of the survey to
become an interesting piece of news if you participate in the survey.

Your responses to our survey at <https://illinois.edu/fb/sec/8454746> will be
used for a research project at the University of Illinois that aims to augment
IDEs with new ways of refactoring code.

This survey will take about 20 minutes and all responses will be completely
anonymous. To participate you should be at least 18 years old and be familiar
with an IDE.

